
‘We all have millennial burnout’ - headalgorithm
https://www.bbc.com/bbcthree/article/245d1d9f-17f6-483e-81d2-3979d69432c6
======
luckylion
I have "millenial" burnout. I just can't cope with reading about millenials
every day everywhere.

